# Fuente 90Vdc para motor 1/2HP



## SotelinPerron (Jul 14, 2009)

Que tal, 
Estoy trabajando con un motor de 1/2 hp, este es de 90Vdc y una corriente de 5.1 amps, la idea es controlar la velocidad por medio de un PWM. Pero bueno el punto que me interesa por el momento es el de la fuente, por el momento tngo conectado 3 resistencias en serie de 3ohms cada una de 50 watts en serie con el motor para poder arrancarlo...lo estoi alimentando con 60 volts aprox. esto con un rectificador de media  onda, es decir con solo un diodo, y funciona bien... pero necesito tenerlo a los 90 Vdc, lo que habia pensado era con un rectificadodr de onda completa, que me darian 120 aprox. de DC, luego poner en serie varias resistencias hasta que tengan como equivalencia suficiente para limitar la corriente a 5Amperes maximos, esto seria 2 ohms del motor (el motor apagado tiene una resistencia de 2ohms aprox) + 20 ohms de resistencias, posteriormente conforme el motor gire, el motor arrancaria su resistencia aumentaria y  se tendrian que ir qitando algunas resistencias (esto por medio de control, poniendoles un bypass con algun relay) hasta que solo qeden 6 ohms, y el motor llegaria a su maximo valor 18ohms a 90v... seria como hacer un divisor de voltaje creen que funcioneeeEE?!   o alguna otra sugerencia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2009)

En lugar de desperdiciar energía en forma de calor sobre las resistencias, puedes ajustar tu PWM para que trabaje limitando la tensión de salida eficaz a los 90VCC de tu motor, o sea que quedaría regulando la velocidad desde 0 a 90VCC


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 14, 2009)

Los 90Vdc que te especifican para el motor no son ningun capricho para complicar la vida. 
Son porque esta pensado para ser alimentado de una linea de 110Vca con una rectificacion de onda completa (rectificacion* sin *ningun condensador de filtro).

Los 90Vdc no son otra cosa que la *tension media* que tenes a la salida del puente ( Vmedia = Veficaz/1.11 ) con un buen redondeo.  
En motores de continua para lineas de 220Vca por ejemplo, lo que viene especificado en la chapa es *190Vdc*.

O sea, olvidate de poner resistencias y alimenta el PWM (y el motor) directamente del puente de diodos.


----------



## SotelinPerron (Jul 15, 2009)

que tal... mmm hoy ocurrio algo que no comprendo, conecte el motor asi como les habia comentado... con un rectificador de media onda y con las tres resitencias de 3 Ohms en serie para el arranque... se supone que debo de tener 58 volts DC pero al hacer mediciones tenia 95 volts en total... 90 en el motor y 5 en las resistencias... mm esto siginifica que hay una corriente muy baja de .555 amps ... pero no comprendo por que el motor se pone a 90 volts?!


----------

